

Ask HN: What is the cost of fighting back? - ibudiallo

When people get a letter of cease and decist or get sued by patent troll, most people give up because it is too expensive to fight back.<p>What are these things that are expensive? Are they just lawyers fees? Or is there more to it.
======
lifeguard
The demand sums of money are usually just slightly less than the cost of
defending oneself in court, around $7,500.

Publishing silly C&D letters has been effective for some people.

